# Hi from Scotland



## Jen194 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi everyone.
I'm living in Inverness and want to buy some mice. However, there doesn't seem to be a breeder up here ... or are there? If so, I'd appreciate if you could get in touch with me or post a reply  
Many thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello, welcome!


----------

